# 19" Journey Wheel Mod



## wzad (Aug 3, 2007)

Did a successful Journey wheel mod today on my '11 Routan... same wheels as referenced in these threads: 

http://bit.ly/MTaZny 
http://bit.ly/PX9J5E 

Got mine this morning from some dude in Toronto for $600 with 225/55/19 Kuhmo tires on them already. 

Anyway, wanted to give a little input about the center caps for anyone who wants to do this... 

As others have said, the wheels themselves are a direct bolt-on. But you have to repurpose the center caps from your stock routan wheels.... 

It was a little different than I expected... The routan caps are not as "deep" as the ones used on the journey wheels... So they dont clip in properly... 

I first tried shaving down the back with my bench grinder (this is what I gathered I would need to do based on the other posts about this mod), to allow the clips to go further into the wheel bore. This almost worked, but there was no way they would actually click in... 










After that unsuccessful attempt, I decided i would shave around the outside of the cap, to allow them to actually fit into the bore... 










Notice the top cap... I had to grind all around the outside for it to actually fit in the hole and click in... Once it is inside and clicked in you dont see the shabby outside and it looks _perfect_. 

The only thing about doing this is that Im not sure how the caps will look once they go back on the old wheels (which ill be using as winter wheels). But I already bought an all new set off ebay for $20 so that is not a big deal... 

Ill try and post pics of the finished product later. Looks dope!


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

1) Nice modding. 

2) How'd you get a set for $20 (is the seller still on ebay?) I paid $9.99/each + shipping from a discount VW Dealer. My local dealership wanted $20/each. 

3) Can you shave just the VW logo off and glue that onto the Dodge Journey center caps? 

The stock tires aren't cutting it for me in terms of dry traction so hoping to go wider and better tires in the future.


----------



## wzad (Aug 3, 2007)

Chedman13 said:


> 1) Nice modding.
> 
> 2) How'd you get a set for $20 (is the seller still on ebay?) I paid $9.99/each + shipping from a discount VW Dealer. My local dealership wanted $20/each.
> 
> ...


 They were actually $13.99+shipping... Based on what mine looked like and some measurements I took, I found these on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/13071318613...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_685wt_1110 

They dont say "routan" in the auction, but everything suggests to me that they are the same. When they show up at my door I will post back and let you know for sure. 

I dont know if shaving the logo off would work... It would be a sloppier mod though thats for sure... I'm quite happy with the way it worked out and would do it again the same way if I had to... I happened to also have VW emblem stickers that are roughly the same size as the caps... My backup plan was so grind down the dodge logo and put the VW stickers on in place, but it wasnt at all necessary. 

Pic below of installed cap and "after" photo


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Looks great. 

Let us know if that works out, that's a great cost savings. 

I'm assuming you didn't put in TPMS in them? 

Here is the OEM part. I was surprised even these are Mopar, even the caps! They literally stuck the sticker over the old part number. 

I removed it and placed it above so you can see. 

VW Part Number: 7B0-601-149-A 
Mopar Part Number: 1-68004560AA


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

even more odd than that being a MOPAR part: MOPAR label says "Made in China" while VW logo says "Made in USA"...


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

aeitingon said:


> even more odd than that being a MOPAR part: MOPAR label says "Made in China" while VW logo says "Made in USA"...


 Great catch, didn't even notice.


----------



## wzad (Aug 3, 2007)

Chedman13 said:


> Looks great.
> I'm assuming you didn't put in TPMS in them?


 Did not put in TPMS. They came with tires already balanced. I dont really know whats invlolved in doing this. Maybe when this set wears down I will do it next time... 

Which brings me to another question... The tires that were on these wheels are 225/55/19 (Not the ideal size I would have chosen, but like I said, they were already mounted). When I compared these in an online tire calculator it says the new tires are going 4.7% faster than my speedo... I'm not all that concerned about it but I've read this can throw off the ABS system if its too different. When I drive with the GPS, the two speeds are off by 3-4km or so when going ~100... I wont be rolling on these in the winter anyway, but I was wondering if anyone knows whether ~4% would be a problem or not... 



aeitingon said:


> even more odd than that being a MOPAR part: MOPAR label says "Made in China" while VW logo says "Made in USA"...


 @Chedman13 You can also check on the inside of the actual cap, the origin country should again be imprinted in the plastic. Mine said China :S


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

225/65R17 (OEM) = 28.51 in diameter 
225/55R19 (what you have) = 28.74 in diameter [Diameter Difference: 0.81%, Speedometer Difference: 0.801% too slow) 

Looks like you got the perfect tire size -- only other I would recommend would be 235/50R19. 

I've driven up to 5% difference without any problems, but most people suggest within 3% difference. 

Any noticeable difference by going larger wheels? 



wzad said:


> Did not put in TPMS. They came with tires already balanced. I dont really know whats invlolved in doing this. Maybe when this set wears down I will do it next time...
> 
> Which brings me to another question... The tires that were on these wheels are 225/55/19 (Not the ideal size I would have chosen, but like I said, they were already mounted). When I compared these in an online tire calculator it says the new tires are going 4.7% faster than my speedo... I'm not all that concerned about it but I've read this can throw off the ABS system if its too different. When I drive with the GPS, the two speeds are off by 3-4km or so when going ~100... I wont be rolling on these in the winter anyway, but I was wondering if anyone knows whether ~4% would be a problem or not...
> 
> ...


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

BTW, same lug nuts? Or are they lug studs? I've never taken my wheels off yet=)


----------



## wzad (Aug 3, 2007)

Chedman13 said:


> Any noticeable difference by going larger wheels?


 Yes, I notice that I feel like a boss now.


----------



## wzad (Aug 3, 2007)

But really, Feels a bit more stable I think. Could be in my head though. 


As for the lugs... I had them bolted up at a tire shop using whatever was on there... No issues whatsoever. Took about 5 minutes


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

aeitingon said:


> even more odd than that being a MOPAR part: MOPAR label says "Made in China" while VW logo says "Made in USA"...


 :screwy:


----------



## wzad (Aug 3, 2007)

Chedman13 said:


> 225/65R17 (OEM) = 28.51 in diameter
> 225/55R19 (what you have) = 28.74 in diameter [Diameter Difference: 0.81%, Speedometer Difference: 0.801% too slow)
> 
> Looks like you got the perfect tire size -- only other I would recommend would be 235/50R19.


 My oem's were 225/65/16... That was my main motivation for upgrading to 19's... if I had the stock 17's on there I might have let them be, but the 16's were WAY lame. 

Do they tune each trim package differently, since some of them get different tire sizes?


----------



## wzad (Aug 3, 2007)

Chedman13 said:


> Let us know if that works out, that's a great cost savings.


 @Chedman13 

So the center caps I odered on ebay fit my OEM rims perfectly. They are the exact same as what was on there. So if anyone else ever needs to buy them, they must be generic 65mm VW caps because they were listed as jetta/passat/beetle/golf caps and didnt even mention the routan. 

There are ones going for even cheaper too. Even saw a set of four going for $0.99. Just search: 65mm vw center caps


----------



## showtz (Mar 29, 2011)

After I shaved down the center caps for the journey wheels I put some silicone on them before I snapped them in. 

Thanks for the info on the ebay center caps. I just ordered a set for my stock winter wheels. 

When you need to replace the Kumo's try Pirelli P Zero Nero 245/50 They are ZR rated so you can drive your Routan 150MPH on the autobahn and they are $250 cheaper!


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

showtz said:


> After I shaved down the center caps for the journey wheels I put some silicone on them before I snapped them in.
> 
> Thanks for the info on the ebay center caps. I just ordered a set for my stock winter wheels.
> 
> When you need to replace the Kumo's try Pirelli P Zero Nero 245/50 They are ZR rated so you can drive your Routan 150MPH on the autobahn and they are $250 cheaper!


 

Side note on the Pirelli's guys they have a mileage warranty for 45,000 miles. I killed my first set at 28K miles, and when I went back to America's tire, they prorated... so my second set was less than $500 out the door!! Not too shabby!!


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

They're on! 19" Journey chrome clad wheels on my Routan!  

It's mid April, but it was again -15c here in Winnipeg last week, and yes it snowed a little too, but enough is enough... I had to get the snow tires off!

Here is a Pic in front of the Fountain Tire where I bought the new tires and had everything mounted up.








The tire I decided to go with is the Goodyear Eagle RS-A2 P245/45R19, as it is almost the exact diameter of my stock P225/65 16" tires, and they were an affordable choice ($185 Canadian).

Note: They inflated the tires to 36 psi per the door card, but that is for the o.e. tire size, and they were soft. A lower profile tire should require higher pressure (due to smaller air chamber). So I tried 38 psi, and then 40 psi, and that feels about right. The maximum pressure for these tires is 51 psi.

The Dorman 974-061 sensors that I got from Amazon worked perfectly. In the short trip from the install bay to the parking spot in front of the store (about 300 feet), the Routan had already learned the new sensors.

So if anyone has a 2009 or 2010 Routan (with the aluminum valve stems), this is the correct TPMS sensor.

Here is another Pic shortly after I got home and installed the center caps. And yes, I had to grind off about 1mm from the edges to make them fit. That's about half the black plastic around the outside edge.








Tip: After grinding around the edge, test fit them backwards (VW logo in). That makes it easy to see when you've taken enough off without having to clip them in.

Here are a couple more Pics taken while we were out and about doing a little shopping.


----------



## goterpsbeatduke (Oct 13, 2003)

My 2010 VW Routan SE
Picked it up certified used with 40K
Mods
-Monster Mats
-Matching front window tint
- Factory running boards
- Dodge Journey R/T 19 inch wheels

Total investment $16,600










[





It was tough trading in the Tiguan, but my family needed the Minivan and I actually really like it. It even looks like my Tiguan now.


----------



## wzad (Aug 3, 2007)

PaulAP said:


> The tire I decided to go with is the Goodyear Eagle RS-A2 P245/45R19, as it is almost the exact diameter of my stock P225/65 16" tires, and they were an affordable choice ($185 Canadian).
> 
> Note: They inflated the tires to 36 psi per the door card, but that is for the o.e. tire size, and they were soft. A lower profile tire should require higher pressure (due to smaller air chamber). So I tried 38 psi, and then 40 psi, and that feels about right. The maximum pressure for these tires is 51 psi.


How are you finding these tires now having driven on them for a little while?

I just bought the exact same ones for my journey wheels and am having them fitted on as we speak. They look good.


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

wzad said:


> How are you finding these tires now having driven on them for a little while?


I don't recommend anything below 40psi and you may even want to go higher (the tires can go to 51psi), as below that it felt like I was driving on the side walls when going around corners during spirited driving.
Otherwise, they have eliminated all but the smallest about of body lean going around corners. The ride is not noticeably harsher that it was with the 65 series. And they are very quiet.

I'd give them an excellent rating. You should enjoy them. :thumbup:

19" low profile 45 series wheels and tires on a minivan... who'd have thought...
Must be a Volkswagen... Fahrvergnügen! :laugh:


----------



## wzad (Aug 3, 2007)

PaulAP said:


> I don't recommend anything below 40psi and you may even want to go higher (the tires can go to 51psi), as below that it felt like I was driving on the side walls when going around corners during spirited driving.
> Otherwise, they have eliminated all but the smallest about of body lean going around corners. The ride is not noticeably harsher that it was with the 65 series. And they are very quiet.
> 
> I'd give them an excellent rating. You should enjoy them. :thumbup:
> ...


Got the van back yesterday and had the chance to drive around a bit. The P245/45/19's seem pretty good. They came back inflated at a reasonable pressure but it'll be something to keep an eye on like you said. I believe the load index on these is 98 which is a little below what the tire shops would recommend to you so that would explain why it might have felt like you were driving on sidewall.

To me they feel a little harsher than the kuhmo 225/55/19's that came on the journey wheels that I rolled on for 1.5 seasons. But my wife didn't say anything about it so we'll leave it at that. The new Goodyear eagles, as you said, come out pretty much to the exact diameter as the stock 16's and are fairly well priced. On the other hand the slightly larger diameter on the kuhmo's filled out the wheel well just a tad more and looked a little better IMO


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

Glad you like them wzad... Post some pics ic:
Last weekend I took it for a short 200km round trip to Portage La Prairie, and they handled great and are extremely quiet.

I have yet to try a higher pressure than the 40 psi I set them at because they feel so darn good like this, although they can be filled to 51 psi if one wanted to rattle their teeth, but this is a mini van after all. 

I looked at the load index carefully. The door jam shows no load index requirement, the manual only suggests at looking at the OEM tire side wall, and the dealer only knows the OEM tire load index was a 99 (some came with a 100).
So after emailing with Goodyear customer support, this is what I determined...
The stock 16 inch tires had a load index of 99, and yes, the RS-A2 has a 98.

(Factory original at 36 psi)
- Load index 99 = 1709 lbs x 2 tires = 3418 lbs per axel max load
(Eagle RS-A2 at 36 psi)
- Load index 98 = 1653 lbs x 2 tires = 3306 lbs per axel max load

Not much different, and although the max GVWR (Gross Vehicle Weight Rating) listed on the door jamb of my Routan 4.0L is 6050 lbs (my research shows the 3.6L and 3.8L have a lower GVWR, but maybe someone with those motors can confirm this), when fully loaded the rear axel carries more weight than the front axel, and that has a GAWR (Gross Axel Weight Rating) of 3100 lbs. So the RS-A2 is indeed an acceptable choice (at a minimum 36 psi).

But damb our 16 inch wheels... those with 17 inch wheels do have a fuller wheel well, and the Kumo's you had are just a tad larger than the 17 inch size. I wanted to keep the stock tire size (overall diameter) to keep the speedometer correct (without having to pay the dealer $120 to change it), tires are cheaper in the stock size (I also just purchased 225/65r16 winter tires in the fall), and it does make for a lower profile 19" tire, so it helps take more of the soccer mom out of my Routan


----------

